# Greg Sheehan named DWR Director



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/4...1016-greg-sheehan-named-new-dwr-director.html

Thoughts, anyone? Can't say I know much about him.


----------

